# Database Discussions > Informix >  Informix Password Problem.

## database_steve

Yes I seem to have a Password Problem when I first turn on my computer. there was a dual log on for Windows and also for the IBM Informix database server and I could not for the life of me remember the password for Informix! So after "poking around" in some of the Informix files looking for the lost password and not finding it I just flat got rid of the Informix server. Now I am very amenable to restoring it but before I do I would like to know if there is a user file in which it shows my password [if I were to forget it again]. Thanx for anyone's help with this.

----------

